# Wheel set question - need advice



## Running256 (Aug 14, 2013)

I just purchased a 2014 Fuji Gran Fondo 2.1, which I wrote a thread about and is posted below. I am very happy with the bike, but in reading other reviews of prior generations of the bike model that I bought (these would be reviews of the 2012 and 2013 version of the Gran Fondo), most seem to be very happy with the bike other than the wheel set. I believe the prior generations of the bike came with Oval 327 wheels, however, mine came with Oval 527. My first question is whether the knowledgable cyclists who read these posts would characterize my wheels as being very poor. If that is indeed the case, here is the key question. About 4 years ago, one of my expert cyclist friends upgraded his wheel set, and ended up giving me his old wheels, which are called "Rolf Vector Comp". (These are the words printed on the side of the wheel.) Although I have had them about 4 years, I don't know how long he had them before giving them to me. But I had been riding on them while I had my Specialized Allez frame before upgrading to the new Fuji bike. (When i traded in the Specialized bike, i kept the Rolf wheels, and they are now in my garage.). Should I now put these wheels on the new bike? If the answer is yes, I should mention that the Rolf rear wheel has a 9 gear cassette, while the Fuji has an 11 gear cassette that came with the bike. In any case, I look forward to hearing your thoughts on this.


----------



## pushstart (Feb 5, 2012)

I am not sure I understand why you are asking whether people think your wheels are bad. Do you like them? If so, ride them! If you don't think you have the experience to know if they are bad wheels (whatever that means), I think that just underscores the need to ride more.

As for the Rolf Vector Comp, I don't know how they compare to the Ovals, but they are fine entry-level wheels. They are heavy, but they are also tough. Those were the wheels on my first road bike. You won't fit an 11 speed cassette on them, though, so it's a moot point.


----------



## Running256 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for the comments. Given that I can't put the 11 gear cassette on the Rolf wheels, then I won't consider them. I have enjoyed riding the new bike, but I started getting concerned when I read a couple of reviews that suggested the Oval wheel sets were bad, and to be specific, would fail when you started powering through your ride - made it sound dangerous, as the last thing I would want is for my wheel to break while I am on a ride.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Running256 said:


> Thanks for the comments. Given that I can't put the 11 gear cassette on the Rolf wheels, then I won't consider them. I have enjoyed riding the new bike, but I started getting concerned when I read a couple of reviews that suggested the Oval wheel sets were bad, and to be specific, would fail when you started powering through your ride - made it sound dangerous, as the last thing I would want is for my wheel to break while I am on a ride.


Wheel failures are very rarely catastrophic. A spoke may break, spokes may tend to loosen and the wheel go out of true, the rim may develop cracks around the spoke nipples and start to lose tension, bearings may go out, the freehub may get erratic, etc.. Some wheels are a bit more prone to one or another of these issues than others. These are considerations when deciding which new wheels you might get, but if you already have the wheels, and they are working fine, keep riding them and you may never see a problem develop. There are far greater hazards out on the road than than the typical wheel issues that might arise.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I just looked up the spec. on the Oval 527's. Basically looks fine to me. Decent weight. They are a 20 x 24 spoke set. OP you don't say how heavy you are. That is relevant. 

As looigi says, even a spoke failure is rarely catastrophic, and in all the failures I have had (about 4 I can remember), were all a rear wheel. The disadvantage of the low spoke count wheels is that a failure may result in a wheel so out of true that it jams and cannot be ridden home.

If you are under 200# I would not worry too much. Just ride them.


----------



## Running256 (Aug 14, 2013)

I am 5'11", 175 lbs, so I hopefully won't put so much stress on the wheels that they fail.


----------



## e_rat (Apr 21, 2013)

I had Oval 330 wheelset. Rode on them for 1000 miles and 40k ft climb so far this year. This is my frist road bike so I had no other experience to compare if they were good or bad until I changed to a set of bontrager race lite just 3 days ago.

I don't worry about damage the oval wheels unless of accidents. They seem very well build. Only thing is they are heavy. I weighted them with a very pricise scale when I changed the wheels.The front is 984g, and the rear is 1270g! That was without the skewers, of course no cassette, tubes and tires!

I changed them to a set of used bontrager race (lite?) wheels from a friend. They are low end model but they weighted 804/1138, they are still considered heavy to average wheels, but alrady 310g lighter than oval 330.

Also, do yours come with hutcherson tires? Give rid of them! I had 3 flats in frist two months. They were also with wire beads. I changed them to Vittoria Robino pro3 fold tires. Each tire was 110g lighter.

With very minimum $ upgrade, my wheelset is 530g lighter from stock oval 330. Major difference are : lighter wheels, lighter/better fold tires (no wire bead), and bladed spoke.

The result: I revisited the same routs I had rode many times. 30% better in responds. I feel every bit of my energy was able to transfer to the bike. On a straight flat road, I could easily start and stayed on a smaller cog with easier ride. On a 2.5 mile/700ft climb, I felt like I had only climb a 400ft when I reached the top.

I am still new to road bike, and only rode for a year. I think because I trained and suffered with a 530g heavier wheels for this long. I definitely see the benefit of lighter wheelset. My legs are stronger. I don't know if you are new to road bike. If you are, why don't you train with them for a while, while you shop for a wheelset that fits you.


----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

OP, you're good to go. Just keep up with proper bike maintenance and ride!


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

Running256 said:


> while the Fuji has an 11 gear cassette that came with the bike.


Huh? 11-speed on a Fuji Grand Fondo? Are you sure about that? What groupset is this? Edit: Nevermind, I see this is the 2014 model, with the new 11-speed Ultegra. So, no, the hub on your other wheelset won't work.


----------

